# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  College Baseball Pitcher

## pitcherpitcher

-summary at the bottom-
I am a pitcher for a very solid Juco baseball program. I am a freshman and 19 years old, getting ready to start preparing for next season. I will get on an intense weight program this summer and I am looking to get on a good first cycle. I plan on cycling until i get to a nice weight and have a noticeably larger frame. I know the health risks, and the risks of health issues down the line. I am looking to get on to a long cycle, preferrably 8 weeks. It is about the time now that I need to go ahead and prepare to purchase the needed supplements to get ready. So, on to my size.
*Ht. - 6'0"
Wt.- fluctuates from 133-140.*
My fastball tops out around 84-85, consistently around 80, which isn't bad for someone as thin as me. I am looking to get on a long cycle around 8 weeks that can possibly put on 20+ pounds.
Eating Habits-- I eat very healthy and eat a lot of food. The reason for my thin frame is all in genetics, as i have exactly followed the timeline of my dads growing habits. I eat more than the average 19 year old male, I'm sure. If you're going to reply with something like "eat more, steroids are bad for your age." then don't reply, because I know what I'm getting into, and food is not the issue. I would also like to hear about what you would recommend as how often i should drink protein shakes, etc. I eat PB&Js often and go through plenty of peanut butter. Recommend me some good foods to eat and good supplements to take. I would also like to note that I plan on doing more than one cycle. After my first cycle(please include the post cycle therapy supplements also), i plan on continuing on more cycles possibly until I'm up into the 170-180 lbs. range. I know steroids are not magic, and I'm not going to magically start putting on muscle as soon as I start. Another thing to note, I would like to keep my gains. I am not new to hitting the weights, as I worked out hard last summer, putting on around 7-8 pounds of muscle, while also increasing my maxes by huge margins. I have worked out since I was 16. Also, I will be doing a cycle either way, so its best to just recommend me what would be the best and not try to sway me away from doing it. So please, I know the risks, I have no problem eating or getting protein into my body, and I just want a good long cycle to stretch through the summer.
-summary-
ht. - 6'0"
wt. - 135-140
fastball - low 80s
eating habits - eats healthy and plenty
age - 19
preferred cycle duration - 8 weeks (summertime)
preferred weight gain - 20+ pounds

Thanks

----------


## hawk14dl

You won't like this answer. 
You're too young. 
You're too light. 
You can't put on 20 lbs in a cycle. 

Replace the peanut butter with real food. High protein. Replace the jelly with slow digesting carbs. Without knowing more id say you need about 3500-4000 calories a day to grow. I'm 6' and 3000 is maintenance. 
In 8 weeks with a solid diet and training regimen at your age you should be able to gain 5-8 lbs.

Steroids are not a replacement for poor diet and strength training

----------


## hawk14dl

And before you say you do eat enough, post up everything you ate yesterday including serving sizes

----------


## 2fat2function

Hawk is correct if you eat 3500 cals clean , lift heavy, train hard you will pack muscle on . If your going to change your diet I recommend to do a 40% protein , 30% carbs and 30% fat because you are an athlete and already have such a fats metabolism .

----------


## pitcherpitcher

> And before you say you do eat enough, post up everything you ate yesterday including serving sizes


PB&J
Mexican Restaurant cheese dip
quesadilla
quesadilla
PB&J
PB&J
PB&J
Brownie

yesterday was somewhat of a light day because practice took much longer than usual.
Also, would it be beneficial to drink a protein shake daily, just for an extra protein boost? Even if i dont currently work out?

----------


## hawk14dl

I see junk junk junk. You didn't eat a single meal. 

Go to the nutrition forum. Stay away from anabolics until you learn how to eat. I put on 25 lbs in a year by learning how to eat. Chicken, fish, lean beef, lean pork. These are your staples. Protein shake only directly after a work out. Slow digesting carbs are important. Fast digesting carbs or fats before a game or practice. 

If you can't learn how to grow naturally, you aren't going to grow on steroids .

----------


## Megalodon6

Great advice right here.!!






> I see junk junk junk. You didn't eat a single meal. 
> 
> Go to the nutrition forum. Stay away from anabolics until you learn how to eat. I put on 25 lbs in a year by learning how to eat. Chicken, fish, lean beef, lean pork. These are your staples. Protein shake only directly after a work out. Slow digesting carbs are important. Fast digesting carbs or fats before a game or practice. 
> 
> If you can't learn how to grow naturally, you aren't going to grow on steroids.

----------


## HellbentSOB

From a fellow juco pitcher, I hope you are trolling because your diet is terrible and unlike your initial post: food *is* the issue.

----------


## Lrodriguez

got a good friend that pitches in div 2 over in florida, hes a bit of an idiot but similar to this i talked him out of steroids and pushed him into a solid diet, gains or no gains, his performance on the pitch is a lot better from the quality foods he's eating and in the end thats what you'd really want

----------


## asimov

I've been in your shoes. At 19 I was in my first year of college, about 6'1" 170 lbs, thin as a rail with just about the same velocity as you. I didn't even think about steroids back then. In my 4th year, at 22, I was 6'2" 195lbs and had gained about 10mph (avg velocity & top velocity) - naturally. My diet was better than what you described, but looking back it wasn't that great. Back then it was a diet of protein (mainly ground beef & some chicken), pasta, PB and protein shakes. Hardly ate veggies...yeah, not very impressive.

Heed the advice of the guys above: get your diet in order and you'll see a lot of benefit from that. You're still growing and will make velocity gains naturally if you treat your body right. I played for a long time beyond college, that best advice I can give you is to stay natural at this age. Along with the usual work you'd do as a pitcher - throwing, long toss, leg work & core work - have a solid rotator cuff routine & be religious about it & push yourself with it. Over the course of a career I'd value that routine above the other work.

----------


## base4291ball

> PB&J Mexican Restaurant cheese dip quesadilla quesadilla PB&J PB&J PB&J Brownie yesterday was somewhat of a light day because practice took much longer than usual. Also, would it be beneficial to drink a protein shake daily, just for an extra protein boost? Even if i dont currently work out?


He had to be joking on his meals... That HAS to be a joke. If that's the truth.... I quit. Quit life.

~Base

----------

